# Cl find



## buttburner (Aug 30, 2013)

Hey guys. Just picked up this New Braunfels El Dorado pit. Its an old one made in the USA its HEAVY for its size.

I think its a pretty cool design. Not that I needed another smoker, just thought it was cool.

I paid $90 for it, its in real nice shape

just thought I would share. I have never seen one like this before













IMG_0991.JPG



__ buttburner
__ Aug 30, 2013


















IMG_0988.JPG



__ buttburner
__ Aug 30, 2013


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 30, 2013)

Cool! Gotta love CL! Let us know how it smokes.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Aug 30, 2013)

Nice!  Be sure to chronicle your first smoke!

Bill


----------



## buttburner (Aug 30, 2013)

thanks.

actually I did a test burn the other day after I brought it home. With the firebox underneath like that, I was not sure what to expect. I have a stickburner so I know fire management so that helps.

There is a market by me that has pre marinaded 1/2 turkey breasts ready to go, I make them every few weeks on my OTS. I was planning on grilling one the night I brough the new pit home, so I got it on the Weber then started playing with the new pit.

I got it up to about 300 in no time, it was running real well so i thought what the heck, throw the bird on

It came out real good. I used a water pan for a heat deflector, the heat outlet is right below it, a 4 x 4 in hole

Lot to learn about this pit, but i think it will work fine. I plan on taking it to me cabin once I get it all figured out













IMG_0992.JPG



__ buttburner
__ Aug 30, 2013


















IMG_0995.JPG



__ buttburner
__ Aug 30, 2013


----------



## beefmeister (Aug 31, 2013)

Mr. Butt, we will need directions to the cabin. Promise WE WILL ALL bring meat AND beer (and probably whiskey). LOL


----------



## buttburner (Sep 3, 2013)

LOL thanks

I was at my cabin all weekend, just got home. I did not take the new pit with me. Its still at my house

I still need some time with it figuring it out, what kind of fire will work best with it

I did some cut up chicken just now for dinner, came out fine but I still need to practice with this cooker before I try any long cooks with it


----------



## smoking b (Sep 3, 2013)

IMG_0991.JPG



__ buttburner
__ Aug 30, 2013






Nice find man


----------

